# Our 1st egg!



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

We have 3 20 week old pullets. Yesterday the girls were "crying" all day. i couldn't believe how loud they were. One of our girls was in and out of the nesting boxes all day. It's funny because they have sat empty and untouched up until yesterday. 

Late yesterday afternoon our Barred Rock Marsala wouldn't come out of the coop. She was super noisy and moved from each corner of the coop looking like she wanted to lay. The other girls would go in to check on her from time to time. I was very surprised on how loud she was. Since it was out 1st experience I was a little concerned. It was though she was acting like she was in labor...lol

When I close the coop up for the night still no egg.

This morning under the roost was a perfect little egg!

I must admit it was pretty exciting!


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats! Ours just started laying a few weeks ago, and I still get excited. My husband thinks I'm crazy, because I know who layed what egg. We have 11 hens, and 6 different breeds so its not hard to figure out once you get to know their habits. They all seem to prefer one nesting box or another. I have one that seems to drop it wherever she is at the time


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. its a great feeling isnt it.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Here they come. By next weekend you will have more eggs then you can eat. Good deal!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats! It's so exciting! We've had chickens for 4 years now & when a new batch starts laying, I still get excited! Enjoy!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

We had a new layer this morning!


----------

